# exchange server is not receiving any messages



## yohooo8 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi, our exchange server is not receiving any messages now, and it worked very well yesterday. All mail boxes under the domain is not able to receive any messages from outside like yahoo.com. We can send messages out to any domains no problem, so, what might be wrong or stopped in our Exchange server? Any possible help? Thank you


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

To me it seems like an SMTP issue

Try this first:

at a command prompt type:

netstat -an

You will get a list of ip addresses & ports etc that are listening, you are looking for something like:

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 0.0.0.0:25 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:135 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:445 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:1054 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2663 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2669 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2674 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2679 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2686 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2701 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2702 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2713 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING

You are loooking for port 25 to be open - as the first example here, it is listening on all ip addresses on these ports

0.0.0.0:25 means that SMTP is open to the outside world, if it is like
127.0.0.1:25 then it is only configured for the server (loopback) so if so you need to get that setting sorted out.

Try doing a telnet 127.0.0.1 25 while physically ON THE SERVER. does it work?
Try doing a telnet from a client to the server's IP address.

IF SMTP is ok then you are looking at a configuration issue within Exchange - have you configured the settings etc ok?

Try looking here: http://www.yuki-onna.co.uk/email/smtp.html 

You cold also have security restrictions in place where by only certain IP addressses can send "outside".

Could your mailboxes be full? Have they been archived? etc etc 

Or........Could it be you have added or updated an anti-spam list??? 

For example some blacklists produced by the Spam Prevention Early Warning System (Spews) are used by many organisations as a way to filter e-mail.

When an e-mail message arrives, the net address it is sent from is checked against the list. The message is blocked and deleted if it has been sent from a known spam address. 

The thing is they are now blocking complete addresses rather than individuals.

If I was you, I would check your Anti-spam list -- if you have one, as perhaps generic webmail addresses like [email protected] is blocked

They are doing this because of eth problems of peer-to-peer zombie networks being used to spam people en -masse.

justa thought, but seriously I would need more details, like when you telnet, what do you get in response. If for example you get access denied at the prompt, it means SMTP is working just that the IP address you are connecting from is denied access.

let us know how you get on - but look at that link


----------

